

Fleksy Keyboard SDK for iOS now free for all devs - syntellia
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/20/fleksy-opens-its-ios-sdk-for-all-developers-requires-zero-lines-of-code-to-implement/

======
syntellia
Hey guys, Kosta from Fleksy here.

We have just released our new SDK and wanted the feedback of the iOS developer
community. We have managed to make this a ZERO (literally) lines of code
implementation, as well as making the user experience of alternative keyboards
similar to other platforms.

As developers, how do you think we can make this even easier and eliminate
friction that is within our control?

~~~
leonatan
Please remove the reliance of the external app, or make it optional.

